
Launch of digital, positive pandemic to combat Covid-19 - maximpiessen
http://www.spreadlovenotcorona.io/maximpiessen
======
maximpiessen
Together with a team of engineers at IntellectEU, we developed an initiative
to raise funds to combat COVID-19. In essence, our application mimics the
spread of the coronavirus in a digital and positive way. By creating a
username, you receive a unique link that you can use (to donate to charity),
and to share on social media to spread the love with all your friends,
challenging others to #SpreadLoveNotCorona.

------
thmssmts
Great initiative!

------
chaimf
Wow, epic idea!

------
bentsamisha
Cool!

------
antoninakohut
like it !

